# black or brown lava rocks...



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

does any one now where to get big (fist size) black or brown lava rocks locally....
would home depot, or lowes have them?


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

That's not a size that I think they would carry. I purchased 1" black lava rock at one of those stores when I lived in the Metroplex.

Here's from the Home Depot site:



> Lava Rock: Lava rock is porous, light, irregularly shaped and not available in all areas. This type of stone generally offers good drainage and packs down well. Additional layers must sometimes be added to maintain ground cover thickness. Lava rock is available in red or black hues and usually ranges in size from 3/4" to 1-1/4". You can use lava rock in driveways, gardens and along paths and walkways.


Your best bet would be to Google "stone supply" or "landscape rock" or something similar for the DFW area. Sometimes they carry lava rock on pallets. Here's just one possibility:

http://www.chesshirstone.com/materials.html

I now live in Central Texas. I hand selected large river stones for my future aquarium from a nursery-landscape place in Waco. They had feather rock, lace rock, etc. The small amount you'd need for an aquarium should be at a very low price.

Good luck!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

thanks, i will google land scaping places.. there is land scaping place down the road from me, i will stop in there and see what they have.


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

We lived in Plano for ten years. I still remember some places. See if this one is still around if you don't find what you need.

CONTRACTORS STONE SUPPLY
Stone Yard, Natural Stone, Landscaping Materials for
Developers, Builders, Contractors, Landscapers & the Public

6620 Avenue K, Plano, TX 75074
Phone 972-516-1468 • Fax 972-881-2758


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that one is still around if it's the one at legacy and ave k.


----------

